# Juwel helialux spectrum



## Lee77 (28 Feb 2019)

Hi all do any of you have the new juwel helialux spectrum led?
If so wondering what you have it set at?


----------



## Protopigeon (22 Mar 2019)

I've had one of these for a few months. I tinker with the settings all the time but currently it's on 2% blue at night, until 4pm, then sunrise, ramping up to 90%ish all colours then sunset at 11....


----------



## danmoz81 (22 Jul 2019)

Am I the only one feeling cheesed off that the SmartControl software they show in the images on their web page looks absolutely nothing like the actual software you have to use?


----------



## alto (22 Jul 2019)

IOS?
Screenshot?


----------



## DaveN (23 Jul 2019)

Have you updated the firmware lately?  V2.0 from 17th July matches the screenshots (I think) and introduces 'cloud effects' which I'm yet to try...

Running mine (on Vision 180) at 5% blue overnight and 80% all colours from 18:00 to 22:30 with an hour ramp up/down either side of that, but with amazon frogbit the light levels to the fish/plants will be considerably less.


----------



## Shane22 (24 Jul 2019)

Just curious why you don’t have the lights up to 100%


----------



## DaveN (24 Jul 2019)

The light output at 100% looks as bright (or marginally brighter) than the twin T5s that went before, which on the Vision 180 puts it in the very high light range.  With the  T5s I was getting more algae than my amanos would eat.
I started the Helialux at 60% and have gradually ramped up, so far algae-free.


----------



## Marek Swan (5 Aug 2019)

I'm thinking of buying this lamp and controller for a juwel vision 260,after coming from converted red Sea Max 250 and Twinstar lamp,which I had great success aquascaping,is the helialux lamp simple to program,and of the five downloaded presets can they be dimmed down till plants establish?


----------



## DaveN (6 Aug 2019)

Yes, very easy to program. I haven't used any of the presets, preferring a simple ramp up and ramp down at either side of the photo period. 
You basically set the brightness of all channels (WRGB) that you want to achieve at a given time, and the levels will ramp up or down to that level by that time.
I find the July firmware release a clearer, so probably worth doing the automatic upgrade. Juwel has some YouTube instructions if you want to see for yourself.


----------

